# I can't wait to get home from work....



## Marco (Jun 26, 2006)

...I'm gonna go home. Do my routine plant inspection, check email, check forums, eat then study.

What do you guys do when you get home from work?

And to the lucky retired ones. What do you guys do now with all the free time in the world?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 26, 2006)

I get home from work at around midnight. I usually shower, check the plants, and then get on the internet for a bit.


----------



## Wogga (Jun 26, 2006)

cycle the plants, check the forums, kill as many ants as i can possibly get my hands on (those f___ers have been gang attacking my odontoglossum's new spike lately), food, spend about 3-4 hours reading about orchids, and sleep.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 26, 2006)

Unemployed me sits around on the computer all day, writing and working on my website. Then I read, play the violin, smoke a cigarette (bad habit, I know), maybe go for a run, send out resumes, check the plants, play video games and drink lots of coffee.


----------



## bwester (Jun 26, 2006)

I check my plants and then commence drinking to drown out the fact that I hate my job.


----------



## bench72 (Jun 26, 2006)

awww, no fair, you guys and gals have so much time on your hands!!!



kentuckiense said:


> I get home from work at around midnight...



are you sure you don't just stop off at the local pub for a few beers first??? oke:

shucks... I have to go to night school after work so Mondays and wednesdays are a write off... tuesday nights is when I catch up on Supernatural (yes I am hooked) and Desperate Housewives, Thursdays are usually Orchid meetings / Trivia night at local pub; and finally Friday night... too buggered to go and do anything after the week! (but usually I'll sneak in a beer or two :drool: ... or three.. heck... go all out and pass out the whole weekend!)


----------



## Heather (Jun 26, 2006)

Lest you all think I lead an exciting life....

Tonight, I got home, checked plants (weirdness w/ the lindenii - it just WON'T drop the other petals... ) fixed a drink (I hear ya blake...not that I hate my job yet but it isn't the most exciting part of my day) emptied the dishwasher, fed cat/fish, and now I'm headed downstairs to fill up my rainwater jugs. Then come back and catch up here, since I've been thinking all day about what to say in the Vendor Integrity thread (may be the most exciting part of my day...) 

And reply to all of the emails I am behind on (John, do you hate me yet? I so owe you some long emails! Sorry buddy!) 

Glad I don't have to cook dinner and have a quiet night by myself, finally. Oh, except I will probably watch the new episode of "Hell's Kitchen" (work related!) because I do so enjoy listening to Chef Ramsey exclaim when his customers request more pumpkin in their risotto "I'll stuff the g*d*m pumpkin up your f'ing ars!"

Now, doesn't that make you want to run right out for some pumpkin risotto? mmmmm.....


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 26, 2006)

I usually get home and feed the fish, spot water plants, check the forums, eat, get showered and head over to my brothers place to play Planetside online since he has a bunch of "gaming" computers networked together. Then around 10:00 at night one of my friends usually calls me to go out to the bar or where ever and hang out until about 3:00 in the morning. I get home, get online and eat before crashing out to do it all again the next day.

It sounds repetitive but each day is always very different. Since my work schedule is noon until whenever, some days I'm home by 1 in the afternoon, others I'm home at 1 in the morning. Different days of the week are also different priority days to do things like feed the corals, do water changes, do water tests, or the other unpaid work things around home that are hobby and non-hobby related. Paydays usually end up with all my friends from work that I've known since childhood and I going out and getting into trouble in the name of drunkiness. None of us are as wild as we used to be, but we still end up with a good story to talk about the next day at work.

This week is a class week, where a couple of us from work go to Indianapolis to get certified by the IICRC in different aspects of our job to get raises. So tomorrow I go and get to learn about media blasting mold with dry ice like using a sandblaster until Friday evening. The classes are from 8 in the morning until about 5 or 6 at night, and we always go out after class so it's usually not too bad.

Jon
________
California medical marijuana


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 26, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> smoke a cigarette, maybe go for a run


I can't get that to compute.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 26, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> I can't get that to compute.


----------

